# FEELING GREAT!



## CQ91 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello everybody,I just wanted to write a post to tell you that I am finally feeling pretty amazing! I have been getting better and better for 4 weeks now. Every day I see an improvement in my symptoms. Before I had any improvement IBS was making my life absolute hell. I suffered from chronic constipation for almost all of my life (20 years) even as a baby I would only go once every 4 days. I always suffered from food intolerances and found that at the beginning of last year I could barely eat anything without either terribly embarrassing gas or diarrhea. I lost so much weight and my social life was pretty non existent. I missed work and school- it was a nightmare.I would like to share with you all how I have made my massive improvement in health and life. I have noticed that there aren't all that many success stories on here and when I was at my worst I would spend days on this forum just looking for suggestions. My guess is that most people who feel better jut want to go out and enjoy their health- and I have been doing just that- but I did want to report back. Hopefully some of you may be able to benefit from the treatment I have undergone.I am going everyday, the gas has stopped, no diarrhea. I feel amazing. I am still on the treatment though and please note that I didn't feel the good effects of the treatment straight away- it took a good couple of weeks. I am still improving.I went to a wonderful naturopath here in Australia- Luke Clarke. He put me on the following natural medications: Parex, Peptex, Ultraflora SB Dysbiosis, and (more recently) Bactrex. These are all Metagenics products. I took 3 Parex a day, 2 ultraflora, 2 Peptex and 4 bactrex. I also took 1 digestaid (by eagle) before each main meal (3 a day).I was also taking Movicol while starting this treatment (I did this on my own accord though, the naturopath approved but did not instruct me to do this). I found that although I felt better, I was still having some gas. I decided to take liquid chlorophyll. I use the Swisse brand and take a large dose ( more than is recommended). I found tha while taking the movicol and chlorophyll together I was going very very regularly. I decided to stop the movicol, and just take the chlorophyll. Well, I was still going! I had really green stools for a couple of weeks and my body had to get used to it- but it works so well for me now.If I can give anyone additional information please just ask me. Hope you guys can benefit from this too.In regards to getting your hands on the meds, see the metagenics website for suppliers.Perhaps my biggest piece of advice- keep going and have faith. Don't give up if it doesn't work instantly, because it won't work if you do that. I stopped the first time my tablets ran out and my symptoms returned!Good luck to you all CQ


----------



## lindielou (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you for posting this, how wonderful for you. I live in the United States, and I don't know if we have the same meds here, but I am going to take a copy of this post to my Naturopathic doctor and see if he knows what these supplements are. Mary


----------



## anmegrl (Jul 4, 2004)

If you're working with an ND more likely than not you're getting the same types of products as the Metagenics for your treatment. Those meds were touted around here a few years back. They're no better and no worse than the other supplements but definitely more expensive.


----------



## td88 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the update CQ,did the naturopath have you on any specific diet


----------

